# ClearMax



## Mr P (25 Jan 2013)

hello, I have been using clearmax as a water clarifier In one of my tanks. the water is very clear and everything (fish and plants) seems to be doing verywell.does anybody else use it or know of any pros and cons about using it,?
 all the best roy.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Jan 2013)

Dont know much about clearmax as Purigen is the clear water choice for most.  Sits in your filter and works for months before changing/recharging.  Its quite incredible, gin clear!!


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Jan 2013)

easerthegeezer said:


> Dont know much about clearmax as Purigen is the clear water choice for most.  Sits in your filter and works for months before changing/recharging.  Its quite incredible, gin clear!!


How much purigen would toy say you would need?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DTL (26 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> How much purigen would toy say you would need?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2



Details here:
Seachem. Purigen


----------



## Mr P (26 Jan 2013)

hi, how long does purigen tend to last in your tanks?. I have to change clearmax every 6 weeks.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Jan 2013)

Ive had 100ml running for about 3 months and still gin clear. I do rinse the bag out each week with floss change though as it gets blocked after a few weeks.  I dont bother recharging either as its never the same.


----------



## Mr P (26 Jan 2013)

thanks for the info, I have ordered some purigen today and will give it ago.i have a 175ltr tank, how much do you think I would need to put in ?
 thanks roy.


----------



## LancsRick (26 Jan 2013)

100ml will be plenty.


----------



## Mr P (26 Jan 2013)

thanks, I have some media bags kicking about and the filter is due a clean at the end of the month so I should be able to put some purigen in then.
 all the best roy.


----------

